# The Berkshire 21st March 2018



## richart (Jan 29, 2018)

That time of year again, when The Mariners prepare to head over to The Berkshire golf club. 

I have been allowed to invite up to 15 guests, so if anyone on the forum fancies Coffee and bacon rolls, 18 holes of golf, and the stunning lunch served up by The Berkshire, put your name down on this thread. 

We are playing the Blue course this year, which is the one that starts with the lovely long par three across all the heather.  Course is ranked 57 in Golf Monthly's top 100, and is one of the
best heathland courses in the south.

Cost for the day is Â£90, which considering the food costs normally Â£40 is a top deal. Green fee is normally well over Â£100. There may even be a few prizes ! Jacket and tie is required if you want to eat lunch, and you do.


----------



## Crow (Jan 29, 2018)

If you would be so kind as to put my name down Richard. :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2018)

Crow said:



			If you would be so kind as to put my name down Richard. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Of course Nick.:thup:


----------



## Crow (Jan 29, 2018)

richart said:



			Of course Nick.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, thanks, holiday booked!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes please richard &#128077;


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes please richard &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. :thup:


----------



## Cake (Jan 29, 2018)

Iâ€™d definitely like to do this Richard... we can compare waterproofs as I was one of the testers for the Galvin Green reader test in the coming issue of GM


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2018)

Cake said:



			Iâ€™d definitely like to do this Richard... we can compare waterproofs as I was one of the testers for the Galvin Green reader test in the coming issue of GM 

Click to expand...

Good man. I have seen the magazine, and you look very smart in your GG. It says you are a member at Calcot, but thought you were at my old club, Reading?

Hopefully we will not have to wear waterproofs at The Berkshire.:thup:


----------



## Cake (Jan 29, 2018)

richart said:



			It says you are a member at Calcot, but thought you were at my old club, Reading?
		
Click to expand...

Strictly speaking I am still a member at Reading, but had the opportunity to try Calcot as the joining fee was dropped to Â£1 in Dec, and as Calcot is only 5mins from home vs up to 30mins for Reading it made sense as Iâ€™ll be able to fit a LOT more golf in... I really liked my time at Reading but I really wasnâ€™t playing enough.

Still time to get a round in there before April though if you fancy it.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 30, 2018)

Stick me down please Rich


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2018)

Cake said:



			Strictly speaking I am still a member at Reading, but had the opportunity to try Calcot as the joining fee was dropped to Â£1 in Dec, and as Calcot is only 5mins from home vs up to 30mins for Reading it made sense as Iâ€™ll be able to fit a LOT more golf in... I really liked my time at Reading but I really wasnâ€™t playing enough.

Still time to get a round in there before April though if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely up for a game at Reading. Perhaps first two weeks in March ? Havenâ€™t played course for nearly 40 years.


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2018)

sam85 said:



			Stick me down please Rich
		
Click to expand...

You are in Sam.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 30, 2018)

Rich, what time does the day start and finish up?


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Rich, what time does the day start and finish up?
		
Click to expand...

Dont have exact timings yet, but we normally meet early, about 7.30 for  bacon rolls and start teeing off from 8.30. Lunch is normally around 2.30. Hope that works for you.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Dont have exact timings yet, but we normally meet early, about 7.30 for  bacon rolls and start teeing off from 8.30. Lunch is normally around 2.30. Hope that works for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich. It's the wifes 30th that day, I'm pretty sure she is working so I'll just have to make sure I get home first! . Timings look OK but will confirm later this evening


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Thanks Rich. It's the wifes 30th that day, I'm pretty sure she is working so I'll just have to make sure I get home first! . Timings look OK but will confirm later this evening
		
Click to expand...

Lunch is on a rolling basis, so I could ask for you to have an early tee time.


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 30, 2018)

Provisionally yes I'd love to join you.


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Provisionally yes I'd love to join you.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. Let me know when you become a definite.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Lunch is on a rolling basis, so I could ask for you to have an early tee time.
		
Click to expand...

If you could get me and Sam on an early tee time then count me in!


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			If you could get me and Sam on an early tee time then count me in!
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnt be a problem. I will let you know first tee time when I hear.

Any more for this superb course, at a nicely discounted rate ?


----------



## IanM (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes please, I am keen again if thereâ€™s space, will check diary in the the morning


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2018)

IanM said:



			Yes please, I am keen again if thereâ€™s space, will check diary in the the morning
		
Click to expand...

Still spaces, so let me know when you can.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 2, 2018)

richart said:



			Shouldnt be a problem. I will let you know first tee time when I hear.

Any more for this superb course, at a nicely discounted rate ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich. Doesnt necessarily have to be 1st tee time, I just need to be leaving by 4 and dont want to miss the lunch!


----------



## IanM (Feb 2, 2018)

Bah... someone has called a Programme Board for that day..... sorry!


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

IanM said:



			Bah... someone has called a Programme Board for that day..... sorry!  

Click to expand...

That is a shame Ian, but no problems.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Still spaces, so let me know when you can.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this thread and very annoyed that I cannot make it.
Oh well, Iâ€™ll have to keep an eye out for other opportunities


----------



## Troymcclure (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes please Rich.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

Troymcclure said:



			Yes please Rich.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Just seen this thread and very annoyed that I cannot make it.
Oh well, Iâ€™ll have to keep an eye out for other opportunities
		
Click to expand...

 That is a shame James.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2018)

richart said:



			That is a shame James.
		
Click to expand...

Will have to sort out playing Bearwood Lakes with Robin, Paul and yourself.
When is the best time to come down your way to enjoy the courses at their best?


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Will have to sort out playing Bearwood Lakes with Robin, Paul and yourself.
When is the best time to come down your way to enjoy the courses at their best?
		
Click to expand...

Course is in great nick in April, before the Selboune Salver. August is also a good time to play as heather will be out. Course maintenance is first week September, so a time to avoid. Bearwood is parkland and probably best in summer. No doubt Paul can advise when the greens will be at 13 on the stimp.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2018)

Only 13?
Iâ€™ll give Paul a shout sometime and see what we can organise.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 3, 2018)

Still room Rich? As I'm having that week off


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Still room Rich? As I'm having that week off 

Click to expand...

Still room Simon, so you are in.

It will be my sixth game in seven days.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2018)

First tee time is 8.30, with bacon rolls from 7.30. Two tee start, so should all be off by 9.30 at the latest. Donâ€™t forget jacket and tie required for lunch.

Could all those wanting to play drop me a pm with real name and handicap. 

Still spaces if any more interest.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi Rich, could you put me down for a space if still available please?


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2018)

Patster1969 said:



			Hi Rich, could you put me down for a space if still available please?
		
Click to expand...

 You are in Pat.:thup:


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 19, 2018)

Coolio 
Will break my heathland cherry (so to speak)


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2018)

Patster1969 said:



			Coolio 
Will break my heathland cherry (so to speak)
		
Click to expand...

 Not many better places to do it.:thup: Don't forget jacket and tie for lunch. The lunch is the best part of the day.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 20, 2018)

richart said:



			Not many better places to do it.:thup: Don't forget jacket and tie for lunch. The lunch is the best part of the day.

Click to expand...


I hope not (although if you have seen me play recently, you may be correct)


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2018)

Tee times :

1st tee:

9.02  Paperboy and Cake
9.10  Patster1969

7th tee:

8.30  TheDiablo and Sam85
8.46  Crow and Troymcclure
9.10  Philthefragger

You will all be playing with two Mariners, but they are a friendly lot. One lucky group even gets to play with me.oo:

Cash on the day please, Â£90, which includes bacon rolls and the lunch. Remember you will need jacket and tie for lunch. Breakfast from 7.30

If you are teeing off the 7th, you can drive to the tee from the clubhouse, couple of minutes, and do not need to go back to the main road. Leave your clubs in the car when you get to the club.

Singles stableford full handicap, and there will be prizes for Mariners and guests.

Any queries please ask. I am off to Turnberry tomorrow, but will keep an eye on the thread and pm's.


----------



## Troymcclure (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks Rich. Enjoy Turnberry.


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2018)

I think that Richart is still playing his way down from Scotland but does anybody else in the Berkshire vicinity know how the course was affected by the weekend's snow and if the course is likely to be open in time for Wednesday?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2018)

Their website says that both courses and the range are closed today
Going to get up to 3 degrees today and 8 tomorrow, so reckon most of the lying snow will melt, but it might then be waterlogged.

At this point Iâ€™d say we only have a 30% chance of playing on Wednesday â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Their website says that both courses and the range are closed today
Going to get up to 3 degrees today and 8 tomorrow, so reckon most of the lying snow will melt, but it might then be waterlogged.

At this point Iâ€™d say we only have a 30% chance of playing on Wednesday â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the gloomy news Phil, not what I wanted to hear but what I was expecting....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

I have emailed the organiser to see what the outlook is - it appears the snow isnâ€™t as bad in areas down then and right now the sun is melting everything away here so hopefully it will still be ok to play but once I hear back from the organiser Iâ€™ll let you know whilst Rich is touring the country


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks Phil, :thup:


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm about 5 miles away. We've got between 1 and 2 inches of snow on the grass still but the sun isnt out at all, but is supposed to emerge later. It isn't getting any warmer today though.

I'd think most of the snow would be gone by tomorrow afternoon, and heathland drains very quickly so fingers crossed.


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 19, 2018)

I've had an email today saying golf has been cancelled on Wednesday as course is closed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2018)

paulw4701 said:



			I've had an email today saying golf has been cancelled on Wednesday as course is closed
		
Click to expand...

Paul is that for Swinley or The Berkshire


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2018)

Just rang The Berkshire, they are closed, but should be open Wednesday .

They said to phone again tomorrow to make sure.
So hopefully we should be ok &#128077;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

Phil

The society day has been cancelled - email came round from the organiser , currently looking at a new date 

I expect Rich is still travelling


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Phil

The society day has been cancelled - email came round from the organiser , currently looking at a new date 

I expect Rich is still travelling
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up Phil


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Phil

The society day has been cancelled - email came round from the organiser , currently looking at a new date 

I expect Rich is still travelling
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil.


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 19, 2018)

The berkshire


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh well 
Thereâ€™s always next time ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry guys but Wenesday has been cancelled. A new date will be arranged and I will give first dibs to those that had their name down this time.:thup:

Amazingly weather has been great if a little cold in Scotland. Formby today was sunny and quite warm. Only real snow I have seen in last five days is in Farnham.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 19, 2018)

Gutted, thanks for letting us know though - will look out for the next one


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Sorry guys but Wenesday has been cancelled. A new date will be arranged and I will give first dibs to those that had their name down this time.:thup:

Amazingly weather has been great if a little cold in Scotland. Formby today was sunny and quite warm. Only real snow I have seen in last five days is in Farnham.

Click to expand...

For me a blessing in disguise, after tomorrow I think I'll be golfed out and the 8+ hour drive home can now be split up &#128584;


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2018)

Guys, just to let you know we have re-booked for the *Tuesday 24th July*. Same price, Â£90. Normally in July it would cost Â£190 including food, so not a bad deal.

I can only offer this deal to those that put their name down for the original day. If there are any extra spaces I will post, but it is unlikely as it will be very popular with Mariners in July. No reserves at the moment please.


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 20, 2018)

Richard, I am interested. Let me check it doesn't clash with work. Nick


----------



## Troymcclure (Mar 20, 2018)

Count me in again please Rich.


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Richard, I am interested. Let me check it doesn't clash with work. Nick
		
Click to expand...

Nick, spaces are only available to the eight that were playing tomorrow. It is unlikely there will be any other spaces, due to the popularity and cost for July. If there are any spaces I will post on a new July thread.


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 20, 2018)

Cool no worries


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 20, 2018)

Put me down please Rich!


----------



## Crow (Mar 20, 2018)

...... ....

The highs and lows of golf, I've already committed to that date so annoyingly I'll have to give it a miss Richard.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh go on then the Heather should look pretty in July &#128514;


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2018)

Crow said:



...... ....

The highs and lows of golf, I've already committed to that date so annoyingly I'll have to give it a miss Richard.
		
Click to expand...

That is a real shame Nick. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2018)

Iâ€™m in Rich, thatâ€™s a fantastic deal, will be great to play it in the summer when the heather is blooming......Iâ€™ll buy some more balls ðŸ‘


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks Rich, the revised date seems to work for me as well - thanks for re-organising the day, should be excellent


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m in Rich, thatâ€™s a fantastic deal, will be great to play it in the summer when the heather is blooming......Iâ€™ll buy some more balls ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

 You will need those just for the first hole !!


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

Troymcclure said:



			Count me in again please Rich.
		
Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Put me down please Rich!
		
Click to expand...




Paperboy said:



			Oh go on then the Heather should look pretty in July ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m in Rich, thatâ€™s a fantastic deal, will be great to play it in the summer when the heather is blooming......Iâ€™ll buy some more balls ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




Patster1969 said:



			Thanks Rich, the revised date seems to work for me as well - thanks for re-organising the day, should be excellent
		
Click to expand...

Good men.:thup:


----------



## Cake (Mar 24, 2018)

New date successfully booked off work therefore I am in!

Thanks for sorting it all out Rich


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2018)

Cake said:



			New date successfully booked off work therefore I am in!

Thanks for sorting it all out Rich
		
Click to expand...

Cake your inbox is full

Give me a shout about Blackmoor 5th April :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2018)

Cake said:



			New date successfully booked off work therefore I am in!

Thanks for sorting it all out Rich
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully all but Nick (Crow) can make the new date.:thup:


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2018)

richart said:



			Hopefully all but Nick (Crow) can make the new date.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hope I understand the intent of your wording.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2018)

Crow said:



			I hope I understand the intent of your wording. 

Click to expand...

 You did say you couldnâ€™t play didnâ€™t you Nick.


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2018)

richart said:



			You did say you couldnâ€™t play didnâ€™t you Nick.

Click to expand...

Yes I did Richard, I just found it amusing the first time I read it.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2018)

Crow said:



			Yes I did Richard, I just found it amusing the first time I read it.
		
Click to expand...

 Not my finest post.


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2018)

Guys. Mariners are now confirmed to be playing The Berkshire on Tuesday 24th July. Can all those that were due to play in March confirm if you can or can not play that date. I need to let organizer know names (real) and handicaps asap, as places are filling up fast. Must be due to playing in July rather than March !!

I know Nick can not play(The Crow) but not sure about the rest of you.


----------



## Troymcclure (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm in Rich. Details sent.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 9, 2018)

Sorry Rich, Going to have to pull out, work has just got hectic and can't now get the time off.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm still in Rich, pretty sure Sam85 still is too


----------



## sam85 (Jul 9, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm still in Rich, pretty sure Sam85 still is too
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Count me in.


----------



## Cake (Jul 9, 2018)

I am in - properly looking forward to it as well.


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I will let you â€˜now your tee times shortly.

It is poss8ble I might have  few more spaces. If anyone would like to play let me know. Â£90 to play The Berkshire blue in July is a great deal, and it includes bacon rolls on arrival, and the full three course lunch. One of the best lunches in golf.:thup:


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking forward to it Rich (the golf as well as the lunch )


----------



## richart (Jul 16, 2018)

I will let all those that have confirmed they can play, know their tee times shortly. They will be between 8.00 and 9.00, so we get back in time for the lunch ! 

Please remember you will need to change for lunch, and need a *jacket and tie* !!!

LincolnQuaker
CaptainRon
Patster1969
Philthefragger
TheDiablo
Sam85
Cake
Troymcclure


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Rich, what date are you playing this event. I was thrown by the Title which suggests it took place earlier this year.



richart said:



			I will let all those that have confirmed they can play, know their tee times shortly. They will be between 8.00 and 9.00, so we get back in time for the lunch ! 

Please remember you will need to change for lunch, and need a *jacket and tie* !!!

LincolnQuaker
CaptainRon
Patster1969
Philthefragger
TheDiablo
Sam85
Cake
Troymcclure
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jul 17, 2018)

We had to cancel original date due to flooding !!

We are playing next Tuesday 24th July. Still have a couple of places.


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2018)

richart said:



			We had to cancel original date due to flooding !!

We are playing next Tuesday 24th July. Still have a couple of places.
		
Click to expand...

Places have now been taken. I will post up groups and tee times shortly.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 19, 2018)

No problem Rich, totally understand. Not on here much at the moment so out of the loop somewhat. Have a great day on Tuesday!


richart said:



			Places have now been taken. I will post up groups and tee times shortly.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2018)

Tee times for Tuesday 24th July.

08.00 Sam Black and Matt Dobson (1st tee)
08.10 Philip Murgatroyd and Patrick Woodhead (1st tee)


08.00 Laurie Lax and John Packham (7th tee)
08.10 Glyn Roddy and Cameron Roy (7th tee)

If you are teeing off the 7th leave clubs in car when you arrive, as it is a short drive to the tee. Internal road, so you will not need to go back to main road. We are playing in 4 balls, so forumers will be playing with two Mariners. Individual stableford, full club handicap.

Clubhouse opens from 7.15 and bacon baps and tee and coffee will be served.

We are playing the Blue Course, and cost is Â£90 per person. Cash or cheque on the day is preferred payment option.

Please note you will need to shower and change into jacket and tie for lunch.

Information on the course, including dress code can be found on www.theberkshire.co.uk

Looks like it will be hot, so if you are wearing shorts please check sock rules !!

Any queries please ask.


----------



## Cake (Jul 23, 2018)

richart said:



			Looks like it will be hot, so if you are wearing shorts please check sock rules !!

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

â€œTailored shorts with suitable golf socks may be worn, however, in keeping with the traditions of The Berkshire, long golf socks are preferred.â€

My reading of that suggests short socks are OK, but they would prefer long socks... so while I may slightly offend some people with ankle length white Footjoy socks, they would be grudgingly acceptable?

Iâ€™ll bring trousers as well just in case, but no chance Iâ€™m wearing long socks (what is the point of wearing shorts if you have to wear socks up to your knee if you do?)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

I spoke to them last week and as long as the ankle is covered you are ok &#128077;


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I spoke to them last week and as long as the ankle is covered you are ok &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Yes no ankle bones showing please.


----------



## Cake (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I spoke to them last week and as long as the ankle is covered you are ok &#62541;
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Yes no ankle bones showing please.

Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jul 24, 2018)

Another great outing at The Berkshire with The Mariners GS. 

Nice to meet Sam and Matt too, and knock it round with them and Phil. Cheers lads, very enjoyable.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 25, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Another great outing at The Berkshire with The Mariners GS. 

Nice to meet Sam and Matt too, and knock it round with them and Phil. Cheers lads, very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich for the invite, I had a great day. Bargain price for that course and lunch in July!

Enjoyable round and good to meet Andy and Phil. Sam and I will be pestering you for Burnham before long enough mate!


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 25, 2018)

Also had a good day Rich, thanks for organising.  Had an enjoyable round with Phil, although neither of us really played enough consistent golf to be in the shout for any prizes unfortunately.
Your two Blackmoor colleagues (Richard & Peter) were also good company as well.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jul 25, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Thanks Rich for the invite, I had a great day. Bargain price for that course and lunch in July!

Enjoyable round and good to meet Andy and Phil. Sam and I will be pestering you for Burnham before long enough mate!
		
Click to expand...

Anytime you want to play at Burnham & Berrow, just let me know. I think the memberâ€™s guest rate is still only Â£30.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Just wanted to say thanks to Rich for letting Cameron and myself join the very elitist mariners for the day.

It was a joy to have at least 8 holes with Cameron not swearing till the incredibly posh David told him he is allowed to swear 

Still the whole day was ruined by the bloke behind me in the line for the carvery rushing me whilst I was stacking my plate, I could have got way more on my plate


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2018)

Stitching up Cameron was shocking Glyn, and I was surprised you could do that to a mate.oo: I thought he was going to burst when his ball very slowly trickled off the green into a pond.

Brave man to rush you in a food queue.

Very enjoyable day.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2018)

richart said:



			Stitching up Cameron was shocking Glyn, and I was surprised you could do that to a mate.oo: I thought he was going to burst when his ball very slowly trickled off the green into a pond.

Brave man to rush you in a food queue.

Very enjoyable day.
		
Click to expand...

He warned me for ages that David was a really posh lad who would not tolerate any bad behaviour. When that ball went into the water I walked down to the pond with Glyn, swearing under my breath the whole way. He had the audacity to remind me to keep behaving myself. Good sting but you were let down by your patsy there.

Course was lovely, as was the company Rich. Thanks for the invite.


----------

